# do cod liver oil capsules and omega capsules contain calories ?



## Fatboy 23 (Apr 21, 2009)

i just need to get my diet perfect and ive got those two as supplements


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

1g fat contains 9 calories


----------



## Fatboy 23 (Apr 21, 2009)

the omega 3 capsules are 1000mg so im guessing 1 capsule is 9 calories ? im using these to increase healthy fats along with peanut butter and nuts .. how many would u take a day ? 4/5 ?


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

younglad18 said:


> the omega 3 capsules are 1000mg so im guessing 1 capsule is 9 calories ? im using these to increase healthy fats along with peanut butter and nuts .. how many would u take a day ? 4/5 ?


All that depens on ur marco's for the day. I have 15ml fish oil per day so thats 15 caps mate, i'm eating between 110-120g of fat per day. You shuld aim to hve 30% of your daily cal coming from fat.

And yeah 1 cap is around 9cal.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I also consume around 15 caps a day

3 a time with a few of my meals


----------

